
Humans see the world in higher resolution than most animals - nabla9
https://today.duke.edu/2018/05/details-look-sharp-people-may-be-blurry-their-pets
======
nabla9
[https://www.cell.com/trends/ecology-
evolution/abstract/S0169...](https://www.cell.com/trends/ecology-
evolution/abstract/S0169-5347\(18\)30052-1)

Visual Acuity and the Evolution of Signals

>Recent increased interest in visual acuity, the ability to perceive static
spatial detail, has shown that acuity is highly variable, ranging over four
orders of magnitude across species with image-forming eyes.

>Human visual acuity is some of the highest in the animal kingdom, meaning
that researchers may develop hypotheses regarding the function of spatial
patterns that do not account for the relevant viewer’s sensory capabilities.

>Signals can potentially exploit differences in visual acuity between species,
which may arise due to differences in eye type, eye size, and/or viewing
distance.

>Because acuity can vary between two viewers of the same scene, it represents
a promising yet understudied channel for private communication.

>Small animals, particularly those with compound eyes, have low acuity and
thus can only perceive fine patterns over very short distances.

